# Plant ferts and plant transport question



## Caprichoso (May 11, 2014)

Hi, thanks for reading

I have sold all my fish and now have an empty tank because I'm moving long distance at the end of the month.

I've got a large Amazon sword, some Anubias, crypts, and Pygmy chain sword. 

I normally dose 3 capfuls of Seachem Flourish once a week but since all the fish are gone now, should I add more?

Second question:

How long will my plants be ok without light and without being in water? I've heard a week?

I plan on pulling them out and putting them in plastic bags without water in the bag. How many days will they be ok like this? Or is there a more preferred method?

Also, it's very likely that it will be a few days before I get my tank set up once I move so my next question is if I just drop them in a clear bin with water and a light above, will that be ok? I don't care if some of the leaves die, I just want the plants to be able to live. Do I need an air stone? Will they be ok at room temperature for a prolonged period? 

Thanks


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

When I tore down my tank I had some plants in a rubbermaid tote for a couple weeks (floating in water, that's it) and while they looked a little sad, they recovered after planting. I had anubias, crypts, and some chain sword. I suspect the amazon would be okay too. Some that I had were not okay but those aren't in your list!


----------

